# How much snow foam?



## wbessada (Oct 17, 2011)

I've read the recommendation to use about an inch of snow foam in the lance bottle but just want to check approx how much product that is in ml so I know how much to buy?

How many washes would you expect to get from 1 litre of snow foam?

Thanks!


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

You should see around 10ltrs of mixed snow foam from 1ltr of neat. And depending on the size of your car you could get 2/3 foaming sessions from 1ltr of mixed solution.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Your snow foam usage is controlled at the top of the bottle, not by how much you put in.... 

I have never bought 1 litre of it mind you, so can't help there...sorry... 

:thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I use an inch of snow foam,a squirt of shampoo and top it up to 500ml on my bottle.On a turn from full on my lance I get my car twice.And Ive got a fairly big car.Including in the arches.
If I turn it up it doesnt foam as much and if I turn it down it will obviously uses less foam,but I like foam!


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

its also worth popping a 500ml bottle on your lance, I got one on my old lance and it is big enough to do a whole car and you tend to use less SF, obviously your putting a little less in to start with, when you have a 1 litre bottle you keep using it as its fun lol


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

I use the "Inch" guideline and 500ml has lasted 3 washes with prob enough for 1 more foaming sesh, that's on a picasso so depends on car size and what setting you have it, i have it about 50/50- not as much cling but just enough to soften the crap.


----------



## wbessada (Oct 17, 2011)

polt said:


> I use the "Inch" guideline and 500ml has lasted 3 washes with prob enough for 1 more foaming sesh, that's on a picasso so depends on car size and what setting you have it, i have it about 50/50- not as much cling but just enough to soften the crap.


Thanks so is that 4 washes out of 1 inch?


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

pretty much so i would think x2 for 1ltr is 8 washes, mind you for the sake of around an extra £7-8 you could just get 5Ltr works out cheaper in the long run m8


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

wbessada said:


> I've read the recommendation to use about an inch of snow foam in the lance bottle but just want to check approx how much product that is in ml so I know how much to buy?
> 
> How many washes would you expect to get from 1 litre of snow foam?
> 
> Thanks!


It's around 150ml (naturally depending on the bottle) , a 1litre mix will cover 3 or 4 medium hatchback sized cars.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm doin something seriously wrong here, as I use one inch in the bottle and just do one car with it :lol: no wonder my drive looks like a bukkake party for 24 hours after washing hahaha.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

silverback said:


> I'm doin something seriously wrong here, as I use one inch in the bottle and just do one car with it :lol: no wonder my drive looks like a bukkake party for 24 hours after washing hahaha.


Same here mate and now i'm using magifoam i can't get rid of the bloody stuff :lol:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Wilco said:


> Same here mate and now i'm using magifoam i can't get rid of the bloody stuff :lol:


Thank god its not just me :lol: I'm not even sure if its the 500ml one or litre. Either way its like shaving foam for a car.


----------



## lesdon499 (Oct 30, 2011)

After reading the guide with my Autobrite Lance and Magifoam, I marked the bottle with a marker at recommended guide. I now have a clean car and drive :detailer:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

I do the same,one bottle for one car,because is so fun..


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

What ever dilution the manufacturer recommends surely?

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=71201

:thumb:


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

check out this thread: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=203507

myself avanti and chrisc along with others spent a while testing foams with our equipemt and chucked up some vids and reviews :thumb:

Daz.


----------



## black_civic_si (Feb 27, 2011)

silverback said:


> I'm doin something seriously wrong here, as I use one inch in the bottle and just do one car with it :lol: no wonder my drive looks like a bukkake party for 24 hours after washing hahaha.


LoL:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## PenrithRoc (Dec 22, 2011)

Well I have a 1 ltr bottle, i fill it with SF up to the ridge at the bottom of the bottle (approx. 50ml). That gives me thick foam for 2 cars. With a 5ltr bottle of snow foam, thats now been going for 8 months!


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

feck me 8 months, i get about 4 months if i'm lucky, mind you I do snow foam the dogs and anything else around me :lol:


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

One 1/2L bottle, one inch snow foam = one car for me.


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

silverback said:


> I'm doin something seriously wrong here, as I use one inch in the bottle and just do one car with it :lol: no wonder my drive looks like a bukkake party for 24 hours after washing hahaha.


Im not the only only one that gets carried away then. :lol:


----------



## Jangle (Dec 26, 2011)

When I first got my snow foam lance apart from getting carried away and using the bottle twice on one car it made so much the mess the kids in my street saw it and shouted "SNOW" and started riding their bikes through it!


----------



## msmmr (Mar 15, 2012)

the rough guide to amounts is great!


----------

